# Cooper Interior Climate Controls



## keeble (Aug 6, 2007)

:dunno: My wife borrowed a Cooper on-campus (UCLA) for local errands and was unable to master the climate controls. My immediate response was consult the owner's manual? Since that won't happen, is there an online source to view a Cooper owner's manual or at least instructions to operate the climate controls (air conditioning)?


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

turn the temp wheel down. and the push the snowflake button.


----------



## keeble (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks Kevin; you saved the day.


----------

